# Need advice for alternative casting reels.. Avet? Millionare? Acurrate?



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

I need our casters on the board to help me out with some reel curiosity.... because I cant buy every one and test em out myself I wqill draw on the wonderful experienec of my peers on this forum...

My question is... "We know that the ABU's are great casters (Sports mag, mag elite, etc)and so are some penns (especially the 525) but what are the alternative fishing reels that can still really cast well?

Whats the verdict on the Avet reels?

How about the Daiwa Millionare? Aint it kinda small?

Acurrate reels?

Even the newells?

If you had no ABU's or Penns but still had to fish strong water and get distance what reel would you use?

Thanks in advance for your responces gentlmen.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i am not, by any stretch of the imagination an expert. but i have 2 daiwa sealine X's. the 30SHV's. i like them and they will cast very well, and hold a good size red drum. line capacity, to some, may be a detetent. 300+ yards of 20# test.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Like Bill, I too went with the Diawa conventional (GW) on my heaver. 

Millionaires - Too small.
Accurate - Off shore reels for tuna, 
wahoo, etc.
Newells - Heard they cast well.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

How about those Avet reels.. they sure look sexy... but are they surf reels? Cast? Etc..


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

AJ,

The Daiwa 7Ht is great fro 12-15lb line, Paul Kerry has cast over 290yds straight from the box  

It's only flaws are minor - no power handle (fit an ABU one) and the clutch system could be better apart from that they're a great reel for clean ground work.

Led.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

From strictly a fishing point of view, out of the box nothing beats the Penn 525 mag.
Diawa sl30 a close second. I fish only sufix triplus 14lb. and have caught over 50 each, large drum and stripers with the reel. And like John Cameron Swaze once said of a famous timepiece. It takes a licking and keeps on ticking. Finally if you are targeting large fish and need the extra line capacity, go with the diawa, or the abu 7500c3ct. The diawa 7ht is a fair reel for small fish but guys on the island quit using them due to constant problems with the drag system and also the anti reverse pawl spring, have 2 of them and they are in the display case.
Led maybe you can shead some light on this, but heard a rumor that keith who does the side plates for penn was killed in a car wreck. fact or fiction?? Glad I bought 2 knobbies several months ago. They are scarce here, and I think the knobbies are non-existant.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone....

I had thought about the ABU 7500 C3CT "Big Game" but I have not been able to find it anywhere..

does anyone know where to get one?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you can find go with the 7500c3ct (like tom b said), it's lighter, has the fibre blocks and it looks nicer.... 

Tommy


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a Avet, haven't tried to cast it yet but the judging from the number of revelotions on freespool I'll bet it will
cast great. I'll let you know more after 
I try it out.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Daiwa Millionaire 7-HT is awesome... as led mentions, it has two flaws... abu power handle is an exact swap out and if you know a machinist the drag solution is pretty simple too.. I think Led is the one who put me onto it.... the tamest, farthest casting reel i have... LOVE IT!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

John,

I though I told you to keep it a secret  the standard clutch unit has a reasonable life span with limited usee on big fish, the surface area is just too small and overheats too quick. I used mine for catching Tope (small shark found around the UK shores), I needed a better clutch, I tried all sorts of washer compounds without too much success.

The best way to improve a 7ht's clutch is to hog out the main gear to take the assembly from a standard ABU 6500, it will then give you the option of using smoothies or any other drag washer that takes your fancy.

As John has said it turns a godd reel into something thats just awesome  

Led.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

i put smoothies and the new smoothie metal washers in mine... PLENTY of drag now....

now if we could just get them to sell them over here cheaper!!!


----------

